# How to leave buyer/seller feedback?



## stubhead (Feb 16, 2008)

I've had a couple of happy transactions with members here, but I just _can't_ seem to figure out how to leave them happy feedback - I must be saving my IQ points for something further down the road? Shoor hope so.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 16, 2008)

You basically need to find them in the For Sale Forum and their feedback should be under their name on the left. Most of the time a deal goes down it has a thread in the for sale forum.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ed-marketplace-rules-read-before-posting.html

 iTrader ratings only show up in the marketplace forums.


----------

